# Champion wheelybird auto clay pigeon thrower



## Dirtroad Johnson (Oct 18, 2017)

Just ordered this today, any of you have this thrower? I haven't used one & based my decision only by reviews.


----------



## Triple C (Dec 3, 2017)

I've had one bout 18 months.  No issues.  Works fine and throws at about any angle you want it to throw.  Keep a marine battery in the shop and before we shoot clays I'll make sure battery is charged.  You'll like it.


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Dec 3, 2017)

Triple C said:


> I've had one bout 18 months.  No issues.  Works fine and throws at about any angle you want it to throw.  Keep a marine battery in the shop and before we shoot clays I'll make sure battery is charged.  You'll like it.



Thanks TC, Wish I had purchased this a long time ago. I did get a marine battery that I use with it.


----------



## Triple C (Dec 3, 2017)

U welcome!  Just got back from Quailridge Plantation near Moultrie slinging lead at a few quail.  Shooting a bunch of clays out of the Wheelybird before going did me good.


----------



## TampaTwo (Apr 15, 2018)

Do either of y'all have the wheelybird wobbler? Im looking at buying the thrower but debating on wether or not to buy the wobbler.


----------



## Triple C (Apr 15, 2018)

TampaTwo said:


> Do either of y'all have the wheelybird wobbler? Im looking at buying the thrower but debating on wether or not to buy the wobbler.



Just the wheelybird.  Not familiar with the wobbler accessory.


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Apr 15, 2018)

I don't have the wobbler either.


----------

